
Show HN: Create Your Own Tokens - QuentinShard
Hi We are Aris &amp; Quentin from Shard.me <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shard.me&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shard.me&#x2F;</a><p>On our site you  can create your own ERC20 tokens in 3 minutes (for just $10 during our testing phase). Just choose a name, abbreviation &amp; the amount of tokens you would like and voila - you have your tokens ! We tried to make the easiest app for token creation for non-technical people.<p>Besides that we find it really cool to offer a service where fellow cryptominded people can create their own token, we are very curious how you intend to use your tokens so please let us know if you are available as a reference case for our company which will also give your company visibility.<p>Some example uses that we are thinking of are community tokens, fan engagement, loyalty points, employee bonus schemes. But your imagination can be wilder!<p>We like feedback so please help us understand your wishes &amp; needs.<p>Yours sincerely,
Aris &amp; Quentin  (shardme@protonmail.com)
======
mrmattyboy
I don't know what this is, but one note is that when ordering, the caption for
quantity says:

    
    
        """
        Indicate how many tokens you would like. The number is totally arbitrary you can have 3 tokens or 3 billion. All tokens support up to 18 decimals so you can issue 3 tokens and send someone 2.4455555 of them
        """
    

But the validation on the form says it must be at least 10

------
meagher
Looks similar to Hexel ([https://www.onhexel.com](https://www.onhexel.com)).

Here's their Launch HN post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602069))

